# this is one badass chick



## bvs (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Gotta give her credit because she worked for it, but that's a little much for my liking


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2015)

Other then the clit that probably looks like a GI joe action figure.... she has a good physique


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 25, 2015)

Too big for my liking.  No boobs either, she would crush me in bed!!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm personally a fan of Leanna Carr


----------



## Paolos (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes I would given the opportunity! Hard work that didn't happen over night


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Yes I would given the opportunity! Hard work that didn't happen over night



I'm not saying that I wouldn't. I mean I would fukk a pile of rocks if I knew there wasn't a snake in there


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 25, 2015)

Nasty is fuk. Would not hit it but I love fitness models that have minimal muscle but not look like a dude.  Like Michelle lewin, she's a type a chick I would like to play ole 20 toes.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

I respect her gains but god damn she looks like a dude, I just can't do it.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

Using some BSN Syntha-6 in her shakes it seems.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

That's odd. Notice when she is picking up eggs they are just sitting on a stock shelf, not even refrigerated. Seems odd as eggs are always kept cold here in the US.


----------



## Paolos (Feb 25, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm not saying that I wouldn't. I mean I would fukk a pile of rocks if I knew there wasn't a snake in there



Too funny!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Eggs right from the chickens ass don't necessarily need to be refrigerated. Now store bought I'm not sure


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 25, 2015)

Nope.....   can't do it.


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok fine.    Id smash.  Fukking Masteron.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 25, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> That's odd. Notice when she is picking up eggs they are just sitting on a stock shelf, not even refrigerated. Seems odd as eggs are always kept cold here in the US.



Same here.. (Eastern EU).. 

Well, if not refrigerated, they're still kept in a cool kitchen storage room/cellar.. 

However, I'm guessing she's leaving them on room temperature so that they boil faster - that's what my granny used to do, only she'd take them out of the fridge, leave them for an hour and then boil.. Supposedly being on room temperature a bit also makes the egg white turn snow a bit fluffier, too.. 

Who knows..


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 25, 2015)

Imagine being head locked by those thighs.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd hit it.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Imagine being head locked by those thighs.



I bet her clit is massive. Like a small penis.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 25, 2015)

{'Calcul08'} said:


> Same here.. (Eastern EU)..
> 
> Well, if not refrigerated, they're still kept in a cool kitchen storage room/cellar..
> 
> ...



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-argument-chilled-room-temperature-best.html


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 25, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-argument-chilled-room-temperature-best.html



Science ftw.. 

Also, find this comment adorable.. 



> I think the expert would be the hen that lays the egg. She lays one a day for a couple weeks and then sits on them to hatch them. If they went bad after a few hours I think she would be in trouble.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 25, 2015)

{'Calcul08'} said:


> Science ftw..
> 
> Also, find this comment adorable..



This link is pretty similar to the one I posted before but it explains why eggs are refrigerated in the US and not in Europe:

http://www.medicaldaily.com/do-eggs...or-can-you-store-them-room-temperature-256872

That being said, I eat too many eggs to store them all in the fridge. I put as much as I can in the fridge and leave the rest at room temperature, I never had any food poisoning in 20 years (knocking on wood)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 25, 2015)

Sweet! Her gym is called THE UNDER GROUND! Just like us here.....Awwwww....On the other hand being on tren, mast and test I still would NEVER smash that freak of a woman. I respect and admire her discipline and determination,  but that physique is disgusting. I'd rather sleep with FD than her :32 (12):


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 25, 2015)

respect it...but wouldn't want to be it


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> This link is pretty similar to the one I posted before but it explains why eggs are refrigerated in the US and not in Europe:
> 
> http://www.medicaldaily.com/do-eggs...or-can-you-store-them-room-temperature-256872
> 
> That being said, I eat too many eggs to store them all in the fridge. I put as much as I can in the fridge and leave the rest at room temperature, I never had any food poisoning in 20 years (knocking on wood)



"For Americans, storing eggs in the fridge isn't simply a matter of taste — it's done to prevent the spread of Salmonella."

Americans are all about being clean and healthy. Dirty euros.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 25, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> This link is pretty similar to the one I posted before but it explains why eggs are refrigerated in the US and not in Europe:
> 
> http://www.medicaldaily.com/do-eggs...or-can-you-store-them-room-temperature-256872
> 
> That being said, I eat too many eggs to store them all in the fridge. I put as much as I can in the fridge and leave the rest at room temperature, I never had any food poisoning in 20 years (knocking on wood)



Interesting read.. 

One can never eat too many eggs, or have an extra 30 egg carton or two near by..


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Feb 25, 2015)

Respect.......but to big for me


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2015)

I would suck her dick


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

{'Calcul08'} said:


> Interesting read..
> 
> One can never eat too many eggs, or have an extra 30 egg carton or two near by..



I keep my eggs on the floor under my desk at work. No big deal.


----------



## Get Some (Feb 25, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> That's odd. Notice when she is picking up eggs they are just sitting on a stock shelf, not even refrigerated. Seems odd as eggs are always kept cold here in the US.



When I went overseas for the first time I noticed that most places left eggs out in the aisle unrefrigerated. It has to do with the different laws and processes used in producing the eggs. Eggs in the US must be washed before they are sold, whereas in the EU they cannot be washed before they are sold. The membrane/shell of an egg can only be porous when it is wet, so if the eggs are never washed until right before use, there is no chance of bacteria getting in.

As to the refrigeration issue. EU believes that cold eggs transferred to room temp (in the cart and on the ride home) will produce condensation which will leave the surface damp and thus vulnerable to bacteria entering into the eggs.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I would suck her dick



h**p://bigclitsgalore.tumblr.com/


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2015)

Does not interest me at all.  That conversion to a man is too much.  I respect her dedication, but don't think that is an ideal physique for a woman....just my opinion.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Other then the clit that probably looks like a GI joe action figure.... she has a good physique


i think this comparison just made my day lol


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm Callie Bundy type guy


----------



## Onrek (Feb 25, 2015)

I give her immense credit, but damn that physique. Those lats, shoulders... manly.

Couldn't help but notice how often they made it known those guys were just her "friends." I think they're more like her sex slaves. thinkaboutit.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 25, 2015)

Onrek said:


> I give her immense credit, but damn that physique. Those lats, shoulders... manly.
> 
> Couldn't help but notice how often they made it known those guys were just her "friends." I think they're more like her sex slaves. thinkaboutit.



hey, muscle chicks need love too!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 25, 2015)

she's nasty


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 25, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> i think this comparison just made my day lol



Yaya is just getting warmed up. He's much better after a few Mai Tais.


----------



## Onrek (Feb 26, 2015)

Jenner said:


> hey, muscle chicks need love too!!



There's absolutely nothing wrong with that. I'd love to tame that beast, but I'd have to keep my eyes off those shoulders though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2015)

I can respect the shit out of that... She made a pretty serious choice in the direction to take her life and lives it every day.  Chick is jacked as ****.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 26, 2015)

Get Some said:


> When I went overseas for the first time I noticed that most places left eggs out in the aisle unrefrigerated. It has to do with the different laws and processes used in producing the eggs. Eggs in the US must be washed before they are sold, whereas in the EU they cannot be washed before they are sold. The membrane/shell of an egg can only be porous when it is wet, so if the eggs are never washed until right before use, there is no chance of bacteria getting in.
> 
> As to the refrigeration issue. EU believes that cold eggs transferred to room temp (in the cart and on the ride home) will produce condensation which will leave the surface damp and thus vulnerable to bacteria entering into the eggs.





trodizzle said:


> "For Americans, storing eggs in the fridge isn't simply a matter of taste — it's done to prevent the spread of Salmonella."
> 
> Americans are all about being clean and healthy. Dirty euros.



OK, since none of you took the time to read the article I'll summarize it for you: in the US, hens vaccination against salmonella is not mandatory, and only 1/3 of the livestock is immunized, hence the refrigeration.
In Europe, all hens must be vaccinated and eggs are tested before being sold, so the refrigeration is not mandatory since the purpose of the refrigeration is to slow down the development of salmonella bacteria.


----------



## 4everstrong (Feb 26, 2015)

She has my respect a lot of hard work and dedication for a woman.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 26, 2015)

Jenner said:


> respect it...but wouldn't want to be it



yeah please don't lol.  i have not interest in banging a chick with a body like arnold.  those big bitches don't to shit for me.


----------



## Ace Corona (Feb 27, 2015)

In her breakfast shake, was she putting raw oats, whey protein and water into the blender? Has anyone here tried it that way?

And with the egg whites, isn't it dangerous to eat raw egg whites because of a biotin deficiency?


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 27, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> yeah please don't lol.  i have not interest in banging a chick with a body like arnold.  those big bitches don't to shit for me.



it will never happen......sexy is way more sexy


----------



## Yaya (Feb 27, 2015)

This is why woman cannot take steroids.... Give them grapefruit and a new purse


----------



## j2048b (Feb 27, 2015)

Ace Corona said:


> In her breakfast shake, was she putting raw oats, whey protein and water into the blender? Has anyone here tried it that way?
> 
> And with the egg whites, isn't it dangerous to eat raw egg whites because of a biotin deficiency?



I always have my shakes with u cooked oats, water and protein powder


----------



## Ace Corona (Feb 27, 2015)

j2048b said:


> I always have my shakes with u cooked oats, water and protein powder



It didn't look like she cooked them first though


----------



## Onrek (Feb 27, 2015)

Ace Corona said:


> In her breakfast shake, was she putting raw oats, whey protein and water into the blender? Has anyone here tried it that way?
> 
> And with the egg whites, isn't it dangerous to eat raw egg whites because of a biotin deficiency?



I actually started doing this last week, except I use whole eggs, not egg whites. It works great, but I highly suggest grinding the oats down first in a coffee grinder or something.


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

Damn nigga that bitch jacked she like man she bite dick off dude did you see the sakes she was making that ****ing disgusting


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 1, 2020)

yeah i give credit where its due but she is as big as me if not bigger. i cant have a girl that weighs anymore the 50lbs less them me just a rule


----------



## bugman (Mar 2, 2020)

trodizzle said:


> That's odd. Notice when she is picking up eggs they are just sitting on a stock shelf, not even refrigerated. Seems odd as eggs are always kept cold here in the US.



We buy farm fresh eggs sometimes.  They're sitting in a wicker bowl, wrapped in a towel on the table.  We keep em that way and only refrigerate the jokes we have to buy from the store


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 2, 2020)

Definitely doesn't share any of the food with the guy preparing her meals!


----------

